# How do you deliver the ready images?



## shama (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a question for you :blushing:. How do you deliver the ready images after the shoot?

I know that it is different for different type of photography, but lets here some ideas. I am shooting mainly product photography, and after I am done with the retouch and all stuff , I usually sent a link to a password protected directory , where the client can download archive file with all images. The other way is CD/DVD.

What about you ?


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 25, 2010)

Depends on the shoot, how many images and what I charged the client.

Corporate / charity event with lots of images = burn DVD
Wedding = proofs online, edited images on DVD
Portrait and similar smaller shoots = DVD
"hey I like your image, can i buy one?" = online or email

Now the wedding one I like to add extra touches depending on the price the client paid.  I like to take care of clients and go the extra mile where I can, as word of mouth is huge.  
- put images on a 16GB USB key and give them that.
- put images on an iPod Touch and give them that


----------



## shama (Aug 25, 2010)

bigtwinky, the USB idea is great I now that some people , engrave some contact info on them . A nice idea could be that one as well link , but I do not know what are the prices.


----------



## squee (Aug 25, 2010)

This is why I come here, everyone always has such awesome ideas. :thumbup:

Welcome, Shama.

I would think that with product photography DVD/USB would be best. That way you have some control of it. The internets can be a shady place so I only trust it with my proofs.


----------



## ethansmith50 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow I like your Idea because then photo privacy is must so that why photos is use by the user only. thats great and now I plan to do that.


----------



## newimage (Aug 26, 2010)

Clients drop by the studio and pick them up. We package prints and leather folios in traditional black boxes with silver ribbons around them. Other items like image boxes, tins, DVD slideshows, etc are in little black bags with white tissues peeking out. On smaller print orders a simple thank you card is attached. On larger print orders a designer card that doubles as a bonus / thank you that works as a coupon for a discount session, % off something they didn't get, etc. Big framed prints, canvas wraps, etc. don't get any special packaging due to their size. 

Everything is kept personal, friendly and completely offline. No online orders, No high-res files, No downloads.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 26, 2010)

newimage said:


> Everything is kept personal, friendly and completely offline. No online orders, No high-res files, No downloads.


 
I try to keep to that as much as I can as well, works great in establishing an honest and friendly relationship with a client.  

I find that its not always practical to do so, and high res files or DVDs work better, all depending on the situation.

Great ideas about ribbons and bags for packages. :thumbup:


----------



## newimage (Aug 26, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> newimage said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is kept personal, friendly and completely offline. No online orders, No high-res files, No downloads.
> ...



We actually do have a pricing structure for digital files that we don't promote. We basically just have it in place so that when somebody says "soooooo I get a CD right" with the intention of not buying a bunch of prints .. we can say "Yes we do" Then they hear the ungodly price tag on the CD and the conversation changes to buying a bigger package than what they were originally going with because now they are thinking the more expensive package isn't as high as they thought it was. 

Ribbons on packaging is my favorite thing .. especially since women are almost always the ones picking up the order and the ones who will book another session in the future .. anything pretty or girlie they will remember is game in my book.


----------



## shama (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree with all of you, being in contact with the client from the start to the finish is important, especially in the wedding photography business. 

But then what you do if the client is from another town/state? You cannot devote whole day and travel cost to meet with them. I guess the answer is in post services. The nice idea is as *newimage* said to put some personal touch. Friend of mine, for example, create special personal packaging for each wedding dvd/cd . 

However, let me disagree with *squee* . Internet can be shady place, but I think that password protected page is squire enough as far as you do not upload some very secret/personal images. Moreover, the images are not something that you can steal and run with them. Not too many people as interested in the images of winter collection of shoes manufacturer, that distribute them a week later any way. 

..let hear some more ideas J . How about toys with usb drive, or brand new macbook with the images on the hard disk J


----------

